# Is there a metalworking hobbyist in the house?



## swee'pea99 (15 Apr 2020)

My struggles to fix a leak in my washing machine continue. I'm still reluctant to remove the casing, for fear I will break brittle plastic lugs/clips and/or otherwise prove unable to reassemble it, but I suddenly had a brainwave and thought why don't I just cut a hole in the side to access the leaky tube? The machine lives in the sideboard anyway, so any such damage will never be visible. Question is, how to open it up? Googling got me as far as aviation snips, which claim to be good for anything up to gauge 18 steel. Will they be able to cut the sheet steel used for a washing machine casing? I've discovered that 18 gauge is a little over 1mm, which sounds promising, but I can't actually get at the casing with my cheapo micrometer to check properly, so I was wondering if anyone hereabouts might know. Any thoughts/advice/handy household hints & tips very much appreciated.


----------



## stephec (15 Apr 2020)

What kind of opening do you need?


----------



## MichaelW2 (15 Apr 2020)

Dremel can nibble away at the panel without going too deep like drill would, unless you can put some kind of stop collar on the drill


----------



## slowmotion (15 Apr 2020)

Washing machine casings are typically 0.8mm thick (20swg).


----------



## Hugh Manatee (15 Apr 2020)

A very worn (small diameter) slitting disc on an angle grinder?

Or a nibbler: 

https://www.cromwell.co.uk/shop/cutting-tools/nibblers/heavy-duty-sheet-metal-nibbler/p/SEN5918090K

You can drill operated ones as well.


----------



## Venod (15 Apr 2020)

That is more trouble than dismantling it, bite the bullet and take it to pieces, take pics as you go if you are worried about reassembly.


----------



## swee'pea99 (15 Apr 2020)

Wow! Thank you so much! I'm going to give it a go. (I really don't think it's more trouble than dismantling it. Sounds much easier to me!)

Oh, and to answer Stephec's Q, I plan to open up a hole maybe 6" x 18", to enable me to wrap the offending tube using an old inner tube. Mr Bodge, that's me!

(And I don't have a dremel or an angle grinder, but I can get some snips for not much over a tenner.)

CC comes up trumps again!


----------



## stephec (15 Apr 2020)

At that size an angle grinder was my thinking as well, but if you can't get hold of one do you have one of those drill bits that can be used as a saw blade? 

Although that would require a very steady hand to make sure you don't damage anything behind the panel.


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2020)

Make certain that the wires for the water inlets are well clear of the area you intend cutting. 

Before cutting, check to see if you can actually cut the side panel, without damaging the soap drawer and associated plumbing. From memory, the one in your machine was almost touching the side.


----------



## slowmotion (15 Apr 2020)

If you attack the casing, for Heaven's sake put loads of tape round the cut edges of your access hole. If you don't, I triple guarantee that you'll slice up your fingers, wrist and forearm. 
I know this.....


----------



## swee'pea99 (15 Apr 2020)

slowmotion said:


> If you attack the casing, for Heaven's sake put loads of tape round the cut edges of your access hole. If you don't, I triple guarantee that you'll slice up your fingers, wrist and forearm.
> I know this.....


Ouch! Yes indeed - the kind of mistake you make once. 

Thanks for the warnings. I can actually see how & where I really should be able to cut safely, without damaging any of the innards. I'll report back if & when I go ahead, but I think it's pretty odds-on...


----------



## raleighnut (15 Apr 2020)

I'd take the top and back off and work from there.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Apr 2020)

A nibbler might be better as all you would need to gain access would be a small hole to enable the blade to fit. Tin snips will require a larger hole and come in different varieties , straight or left or right . One side will be kept undamaged whilst the waste side will curl up to clear the blade / handle .


----------



## gbb (15 Apr 2020)

Is it a rubber hose that's leaking or a rigid plastic part ?
Just wondering how you're going to attack it once you're In ?


----------



## slowmotion (15 Apr 2020)

^^^^^^^ This. Draper do a hand nibbler for about £20. You can probably get something cheaper and nastier on Ebay. A Dremel-type tool with a small diameter cutting wheel would probably work as a parishioner has already suggested. Snips could be a bit awkward if you are not cutting in from an edge.


EDIT: Sorry, I was referring to post 13 above.


----------



## Venod (15 Apr 2020)

What machine is it ? I have just dismantled a Beko and have inlet and drain pipes, if there any use to you.



swee'pea99 said:


> The machine lives in the sideboard anyway



Why do you keep it in the sideboard ?

If I had to cut out a section, I would use a Dremel type tool with a cutting disc, then split a hose pipe or similar along its length, and put it over the cut panel before tinkering inside,


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Apr 2020)

Pair of tin snips will cut it and yourself probally.If you go down this route drill a couple of pilot holes to start yourself of.You might find it easier to cut it out in bits if that makes sense.Drill a hole at all four corners of the hole (presuming it's square).
Get something protective over the cut edges after before messing inside it !


----------



## Illaveago (16 Apr 2020)

If it was mine I would much sooner pull the machine out and unscrew panels to gain access to the problem . It may sound simple to cut a hole in the side but it will prove to be a lot more difficult and you could end up with some serious cuts .


----------



## Venod (16 Apr 2020)

I was pondering this today whilst out riding, thinking how its really not the best solution, washing machines are designed to dismantled, they are also designed to be a stable structure to hold the drum, suspended on springs and stabilized with shock absorbers, if the drum gets uneven loading it can jump about a bit, if you start cutting holes in the panels it could weaken the structure.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (16 Apr 2020)

Take it apart. Seriously.

I took mine apart a few years back to replace the main spindle bearings, and it was surprising easy to do.... Thanks to some superb How Tos on Youtube.

The original bearings went after 3 years of ownership and it's now coming up to its 15 birthday. My work is (at least) 4 times better Hotpoint


----------



## derrick (16 Apr 2020)

A GOOD pair of scissors would cut through that. You need strong fingers though.😁


----------



## Randomnerd (24 Apr 2020)

Imagine your washing machine engineer rocking up with an angle grinder, and cutting a flap out of the machine! Just take the lid and back off, taking photos as you go.


----------



## Randomnerd (24 Apr 2020)

Just looked. Bit late to the party. Are you out of A and E yet OP?


----------

